# Liaison College or George Brown College



## mahliya (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and I'm hoping that some of you might be able to help me out. Due to my financial situation I'm trying to decide between these 2 colleges.. I'd love to hear from ppl who have attended either colleges. Did you enjoy the programs and would you recommend the school.

Thx:bounce:


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

Why not consider www.chefschool.ca ?


----------

